# Upgrades to my 2012



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

Installed Brembo brakes yesterday. The kit is actually listed for the Sonic, but since the Cruze uses the same calipers and rotors, it would seem that they would work. A friend that happens to be a brake engineer crunched the numbers and the Brembo kit was within 5% of the stock output, so there was no reason to NOT give it a try. Hope the video link works.

https://youtu.be/WYdkf4wEQUw


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Menace said:


> Installed Brembo brakes yesterday. The kit is actually listed for the Sonic, but since the Cruze uses the same calipers and rotors, it would seem that they would work. A friend that happens to be a brake engineer crunched the numbers and the Brembo kit was within 5% of the stock output, so there was no reason to NOT give it a try. Hope the video link works.
> 
> https://youtu.be/WYdkf4wEQUw


You know the only upgrade I ever did in my previous Car was order OEM All Weather Mats that 'seemed' to fit. In fact they were sold online by a Hyundai Dealer for my model, although Hyundai had revised the car to put an extra post to hold the mats in place. Let me just say it was the biggest automotive mistake I ever made when the mat slid under the accelerator. I'd only use the exact parts for your specific Car?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

IT ;s called Modification Eddy !

I Love IT !


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

could you ask for your buddy to look into the turbo Diesel for brakes upgrade? would love brembo on the diesel. maybe with some wider, stickier tires with some extra brakes and i could keep a lil more speed into the turns to offset the diesel


----------



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

Just check the GM part numbers and as long as the calipers, rotors and steering knuckle are the same on the diesel they would fit.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

The diesel shares the hubs and brakes of the buick verano not the gasoline cruze and sonics


----------



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

Unfortunately it looks like there isn't anything that would work for the diesel, as Brembo doesn't list anything for Buick.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Awesome mod! Thanks for sharing. Do you have any photos of the wheel on with the Brembos? Will the 1LT wheels clear the Brembos?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

@lakemg I was wondering that myself, but then I thought it would look kinda weird with front Brembos and rear drums, ha ha.


----------



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not sure about the 1LT wheels, but I'm sure you could space them out.


----------



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

*Updated Images*


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty awesome! How do you like them so far?


----------



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

The brakes are great. Good pedal feel, nice and smooth, and the balance is spot on. The suspension is a little on the stiff side for street use, but the handling feels nice. I hope to get it on the track later in the summer to see how the suspension is balanced.


----------



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

Installed new oil cooler, trans cooler, and thermostats. Oil cooler isn't connected yet, still working on the adapter plate. I'll post a video once it's completed.


----------



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

19x8.5 Work Emotion CR Kiwami, Yokohama Neova AD08 R 235/35-19 tires, Spider headlights


----------



## Drumsforjs (Jul 24, 2017)

That’s a clean set up. The wheels make it look really good. Two thumbs up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratis1974 (Jan 28, 2018)

:καλή δουλειά:


----------



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

Finally got the oil cooler adapter made for the larger oil cooler mounted on the front of the car. Had to add a second filter to filter the oil for the cooler, but it didn't lower the oil pressure that much. Some pictures and links to videos below.



























https://youtu.be/GRdffwGThIA

https://youtu.be/6vfW5YJoXNM


----------



## Menace (Nov 16, 2014)

Menace said:


> Installed Brembo brakes yesterday. The kit is actually listed for the Sonic, but since the Cruze uses the same calipers and rotors, it would seem that they would work. A friend that happens to be a brake engineer crunched the numbers and the Brembo kit was within 5% of the stock output, so there was no reason to NOT give it a try. Hope the video link works.
> 
> https://youtu.be/WYdkf4wEQUw


the above link isn't working, new link is https://youtu.be/e5hMkJLZ4ak


----------

